# Cleaning Brake Pads



## CEVIS (Sep 13, 2009)

I have ~1500 miles on all carbon clinchers with yellow swiss stop pads. The pads seem to have built up plenty of "material" and have become very slick to the touch. Correspondingly, I have noticed a fall off in braking performance. Tonight I used water and a rag to rub as much of the "film" away from the brake pads. On a short test drive in the neighborhood, braking performance seemed improved.

I'm checking to see what other folks' experience has been with these brake pads when coupled with all carbon rims. I was very cautious as to what I might use to clean these brake pads. Any comments would be welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I use a smooth metal file and file the pads in the opposite direction of wheel rotation. Here is what Reynolds recommends:

http://www.reynoldscycling.com/uploads/wheel%20cleaing%281%29.pdf


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I use sandpaper, cleans they up nice and doesn't leave anything left in the pads


----------



## Archeetart (Apr 17, 2010)

I use a light grit sand paper, just to take the "slick" off the pad. Have to make sure you keep the sand paper flat so as to not "shape" the brake pad.


----------



## ryanv09 (Jan 19, 2009)

I use a green scotch brite pad and some soapy water. Also helps if you do the same and clean the braking surface of the wheels too.


----------



## golfernut78 (Mar 19, 2009)

ryanv09 said:


> I use a green scotch brite pad and some soapy water. Also helps if you do the same and clean the braking surface of the wheels too.


soapy water can leave a film on the pad and the rim. rubbing alcohol is a good for cleaning brakes surfaces.


----------



## CEVIS (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I was nervous about using anything too abrasive that may leave residue behind, which may cause issues with subsequent braking. Additionally, chemicals may case damage to the materials. The suggestions you folks make seem pretty harmless. I will take these into consideration. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

golfernut78 said:


> soapy water can leave a film on the pad and the rim. rubbing alcohol is a good for cleaning brakes surfaces.


....or a degreaser?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

the correct answer is a metal file.... sandpaper may leave silca debris behind which can damage the carbon brake surface....

its also a question of deglazing the pads and making them slightly rough rather than mirror smooth... this is what causes both a loss in friction and intense squeaking b/w the pad and the rim..


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone can device if thinner is okay to clean the carbon breaking surface?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

dudigrinfeld said:


> Anyone can device if thinner is okay to clean the carbon breaking surface?


paint thinner? as in mineral spirits? no. lacquer thinner, fine. acetone, fine.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

cxwrench, 
It says on the bottle cellulose thinner ( mentioned as use to treat with paint, removing paint ect...) so it is not the one? What is the different between this and the liqueur thinner?


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

One you can drink. Please don't until you are sure.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Green Scotch-Brite pads are my choice also for cleaning aluminum brake tracks and brake pads. Soapy water is best IMO. Of course it leaves a film of soap if you don't rinse it off. Duh.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

A cheap cardboard nail file. Does the trick just fine.
Amazon.com: Debra Lynn 100 Grit White Cushion File (Pack of 12): Beauty


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

shokhead said:


> A cheap cardboard nail file. Does the trick just fine.
> Amazon.com: Debra Lynn 100 Grit White Cushion File (Pack of 12): Beauty


With nail file you go through the entire brake surface on 2 sides for 2 wheels?


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

No! Not at all. 2 sides to a file, fine and corser


----------

